
Fantastic Innovation in Breast Cancer Detection - pgworld
https://medium.com/@gpiyush/fantastic-innovation-in-breast-cancer-detection-895d1e47b4f5
======
pgworld
Can someone shed light on what are the requirements for someone to start
offering breast cancer testing services? Is there any certification required
for the same in India?

